# Camden Giant



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Been off the forum a few days but didn't see this buck posted. So here ya go boys. What we all hope for! Killed by my good friend Ben Nelson at his club on the Alabama River close to Millers Ferry on Jan 25th.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Official green score 152" with a 7" drop tine!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoa......no one said elk where around here!!! Dang beauty there!!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey I know Ben. Went to school with him. That's a monster for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SON !!!!
He might as well sell his gun and retire from hunting.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Worth mentioning that he was running late getting there because he didnt leave Pensacola until after church that morning. Decided to hunt a spot close to camp due to being late. Climbed the stand and shot him not 60 seconds later! Gotta love the rut! Couldn't happen to a better guy.


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Stud!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Lawd !!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Now THAT is a deer. Good genetics and age structure. Buck of a lifetime for Alabama and almost anywhere else.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Crap! Killed my deer!
Haha no way my nerves would hold up to a buck like that with a bow on the ground


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

unbelievable!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Prolly wont see one like that again , Ever.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Prolly wont see one like that again , Ever.


Where he hunts it wouldn't be that far fetched.... Stud for sure!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Deer scored 152" and goes down as one of the biggest to ever come off of that property. That is a stud for sure. Great Buck!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike Moore said:


> Worth mentioning that he was running late getting there because he didnt leave Pensacola until after church that morning. Decided to hunt a spot close to camp due to being late. Climbed the stand and shot him not 60 seconds later! Gotta love the rut! Couldn't happen to a better guy.


X2, Ben is a great guy! Congrats again Ben


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> X2, Ben is a great guy! Congrats again Ben


 mason, is this the Ben N from pace?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> mason, is this the Ben N from pace?


No, he is a Tate boy


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, my, my. Oh, Hell yes.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

He needed another year!!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

side view


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah,just think,with the new pt. regs we'll have a bunch like that runnin around in B W!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiCrawler (Dec 27, 2011)

That is going to be one nice mount!


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

Great deer i believe i would sleep in the rest of the hunting season lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow what a stud!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The side view actually made him look bigger!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Man ohh Man! That there would take a lifetime to beat..


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys he is a stud for sure and i am truly thankful, hey on a side note i was pissed off all Sunday at church bc i had to serve in the childrens church which was making me about 2 hours late. Because i was late i went to this off the wall spot close to camp and shot this deer the first 2 minutes in the stand. Sometimes his timing may not match our timing but GODS timing is always perfect. Bama Hammer, and now thanks to this deer my wife will get alot of things done around the house LOL


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

one more thing too, i think this deer knew i liked turkey hunting so much he made that drop tine look just like a big ol longbeards foot.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

AMEN! Fine buck!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------

